# 1920's Rollfast



## floridasfavson

I just purchased this 1920's Rollfast. I was told by the onwer it is a motobike. I am trying to find out more info on the bike. It has 28" wood clad rims with chain thread single tube tires and New Departure hubs. It is missing the seat but I have one coming in the mail. I also want to find out if this bike could have possibly had a tank at one time. Thank you


----------



## skoda

A friend of mine has a Rollfast Motorbike like this but it's complete and in good shape.  I'll post a picture, his has a toolbox tank and 28" wood rims.


----------



## floridasfavson

Skoda- thanks for the help. Do you know the exact year your friend's Rollfast is? I am trying to pin down the exact year of mine. I need to post my serial number for mine and try to find a serial number chart if one exists.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I have a similar bike. I believe they made them from the 20s to the early 30s, when balloon tired bikes took over. They used the 'H' sprocket (for DP Harris hardware and manufacturing who made Rollfasts) through the late 30s. I don't know of any serial# lists out there for them but you never know. ~Adam 495077[/ATTACH]"]


----------

